
Cryptic transmission of Covid-19 revealed by genomic epidemiology - ilamont
https://bedford.io/blog/ncov-cryptic-transmission/
======
mutagen
I'm glad to see that the Seattle Flu Study has been able to start doing
localized community testing for COVID-19 in the past week and that their work
will be able to help 'decrypt' the transmission among the community.

------
srcmap
Very cool to see evolution in real time and the virus RNA mutate.

